# FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar




> *FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??​*Ein Kommentar
> 
> Bei den vielen Sitzungen und Treffen, die momentan stattfinden, muss man immer aufpassen, da nichts durcheinander zu bringen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie würde wohl nur zur Verfügung stehen, wenn es insgesamt "eine ausreichende und breite Mehrheit" geben würde, wird da kolportiert.


 
Ich meine eher, ob sie wieder MdB wird oder nicht ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Soeben kam eine Mail aus dem Thomas-Dehler-Haus, der Parteizentrale der FDP in Berlin.

Im Gegensatz zur designierten Präsidentin des DAFV, dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, übt sich die Bundespartei nicht in Kommunikationsverweigerung.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> zu Ihrer Anfrage vom 17. Januar 2013 kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Bundes-FDP selbstverständlich bereit ist Fragen rund ums Angeln zu beantworten.
> Ihre Fragen können Sie gerne an mich übersenden.



Mit der Landtagsfraktion der FDP in Schleswig Holstein sind wir auch in inzwischen regelmäßigem Kontakt.

Auch da wurde uns die Beantwortung unserer Fragen rund um Angeln und Angler - und auch zu allen sonstigen Themen - zugesagt.

*Die Kommunikationsverweigerung der designierten DAFV-Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist also deren persönliche Haltung und nicht die ihrer Partei.*

Vielsagend..................................................................................................


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soeben kam eine Mail aus dem Thomas-Dehler-Haus, der Parteizentrale der FDP in Berlin.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zur designierten Präsidentin des DAFV, dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, übt sich die Bundespartei nicht in Kommunikationsverweigerung.
> 
> ...



Die könnes es sich ja auch nicht erlauben.
Jede Stimme zählt wenn man in den Bundestag oder Landtag kommen will.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Hallo,



> *Die Kommunikationsverweigerung der designierten DAFV-Präsidentin Frau  Dr. Happach-Kasan ist also deren persönliche Haltung und nicht die  ihrer Partei.*


Vielleicht ist Sie ja auch einfach nicht so bekannt |bigeyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die könnes es sich ja auch nicht erlauben.
> Jede Stimme zählt wenn man in den Bundestag oder Landtag kommen will.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt.



Also als designierte Präsidentin kann man sich mangelnde Kommunikationsbereitschaft eigentlich genauso wenig erlauben.Eher noch weniger.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Hallo,

vielleicht auch eher desillusiniert als designiert :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht auch eher desillusiniert als designiert :m



:q:q:q:m

Willkommen in der Realität der Verbandspolitik


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Wenn sie sich Medienanfragen verweigert
(was ihr gutes Recht ist, aber nicht unbedingt für eine Angler-Präsidentschaftskandidatin & erst recht nicht für eine 'vom Volk gewählte' Abgeordnete spricht), 
vielleicht mag sie ja der einen oder anderen hier lesenden Privatperson auf emails antworten... 
(Könnte ja einer der (fünf bis zehn) FDP-Wähler sein)

info@happach-kasan.de


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Was mich immer wieder erstaunt, sind diese vielen Aufgaben die unsere Bundestagsabgeordneten alle so nebenbei erledigen können. Was ja bedeutet, dass die eigentlichen Aufgaben entweder nicht so ernst genommen werden oder nicht so zeitaufwendig sind. Naja, oder man halt die Nebenjobs nicht so ernst nimmt. 

Es gibt ja Verbände - nicht nur in unserem Bereich - da ist der Präsident/ die Präsidentin nur Repräsentant. Also hier mal ein Empfang mit einem Pläuschchen, hier mal ein Abendessen und eventuell noch einmal eine Pressemeldung. Fertig. Und dann gibt es den VDSF...

Frau HK hat ja nun - dank der Kommunikationsverweigerung sogar sehr intensiv und persönlich - Kontakt mit dem AB gehabt und sicherlich auch (entweder selbst oder durch Mitarbeiter) hier mal reingeschnuppert. Und dank der Informationspolitik von Thomas und der plötzlichen Offenheit von dem Ein oder Anderen Offiziellen  aus den Verbänden kann man ja nicht übersehen, dass es viele, sogar sehr viele Baustellen Im dann neuen Verband DAFV (DTFV ) gibt. Baustellen die ja erst nach der Fusion - also dann mit Frau HK als Präsidentin - in Angriff genommen werden sollen. Baustellen mit ungewissen Arbeitsaufwand und auch mit ungewissen Ausgang!

Jetzt könnte es ja sein, dass Frau HK dieses alles zu viel ist und sie eventuell kalte Füße bekommen hat. Das geile daran wäre, dass genau DIE (z.B. LSFV SH), die sagen "erst fusionieren, dann die Probleme angehen", eine absolute Bruchlandung auf Grund ihrer eigenen Sturheit, Inkompetenz und Ignoranz hinlegen würden! #6

Sollte das wirklich so kommen, hätte ich vermutlich wochenlang Blutergüsse in den Oberschenkeln vom schenkelklopfen und Muskelkater im Bauch vom lachen...

Das traurige wäre, dass die sich alle trotzdem in ihrem Ämtern halten würden und weiter mauscheln würden! Ja, man würde diesen "Helden" sogar auch das noch entschuldigen...#q#q#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder erstaunt, sind diese vielen Aufgaben die unsere Bundestagsabgeordneten alle so nebenbei erledigen können. Was ja bedeutet, dass die eigentlichen Aufgaben entweder nicht so ernst genommen werden oder nicht so zeitaufwendig sind. Naja, oder man halt die Nebenjobs nicht so ernst nimmt.



Gibt ja einen GF eines LV, der Hauptberuflich Politiker ist. Und der jammer auch über die viele Arbeitsbelastung...

Seh ich aber genauso. Was für einen Grund, ausser um Kohle zu machen hätte es sonst, so viele Jobs zu "erledigen". Das die Qualität leidet ist ja schon direkt zu sehen.


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder erstaunt, sind diese vielen Aufgaben die unsere Bundestagsabgeordneten alle so nebenbei erledigen können. Was ja bedeutet, dass die eigentlichen Aufgaben entweder nicht so ernst genommen werden oder nicht so zeitaufwendig sind. Naja, oder man halt die Nebenjobs nicht so ernst nimmt.



Die meißten Abgeordneten haben ihre Kernkompetenz (Gesetzestexte verfassen; Gesetzestexte lesen) an Lobbyisten
outgesourced oder wie auch immer man dazu heutzutage sagt.
Das ist ne absolut angenehme Sache. Stell Dir vor jemand anderes macht Deine Arbeit und gibt Dir sogar noch was dafür.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



schuessel schrieb:


> Die meißten Abgeordneten haben ihre Kernkompetenz (Gesetzestexte verfassen; Gesetzestexte lesen) an Lobbyisten
> outgesourced oder wie auch immer man dazu heutzutage sagt.
> Das ist ne absolut angenehme Sache. Stell Dir vor jemand anderes macht Deine Arbeit und gibt Dir sogar noch was dafür.



Jawoll..und im Fall der Fälle sagste einfach ICH wars nicht.
Kernkompetenz abgeben...komisch,in jedem anderen Job musste Ahnung von der Materie vorweisen|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Ist ausdrücklich OT, aber muss grad sein:

Ich bitte euch!
Wie kann man an Kernkompetenzen von Abgeordneten zweifeln?! #d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLLfUIm4sWs
_:q oder doch besser :c oder evtl. #q ???_

OT aus!!! (Verzeihung)

Und bitte jetzt wieder zu unserer kompetenten designierten Frau Präsidentin.


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist ausdrücklich OT, aber muss grad sein:
> 
> Ich bitte euch!
> Wie kann man an Kernkompetenzen von Abgeordneten zweifeln?! #d
> ...



Da dann wohl doch am besten so: 
 |smash:
|scardie:

Das geilste ist ab ca. 2:55: Die wissen nicht mal in welchem Fach ihre Stimmkarten liegen. Ist aber auch schwierig, wenn man ansonsten immer besseres zu tun hat, als an Abstimmungen zeilzunehmen.


----------



## Dunraven (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Naja aber immerhin steht sie auch dafür Nebeneinkünfte von Politikern nicht genau anzugeben, wie das Abstimmverhaulten aus Deinem Link zeigt. Das einzige mal das sie dagegen war. Von daher scheint sie als Fan von groben Zahlen und Gegner von Details in Geldfragen, doch sehr gut zu passen. ;-)

Wer Ironie und Sarkasmus findet hat sich nicht versehen.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Wenn man den Namen der Dame mal googelt und etwas hin und her sucht, mit weiteren Reizwörtern verknüpft, wird eigentlich schnell klar, warum sie sich nicht äußert:

Die hat keine Zeit für solch demokratischen Klimbim! 

ist z.B. mit dem Support des Anbaus Genveränderter Pflanzen beschäftigt
http://www.liberale.de/Pressemitteilungen/2980c202/index.html?id=18211
fördert den Umsatz von Konzernen, die Pflanzenschutzmittel verbimmeln
http://wochenblatt.agrarheute.com/pflanzenschutz-520413
schafft es, als einzige namentlich in Schmuddel-Spenden-Stories erwähnt zu werden
http://www.gentechnikfrei-ol.de/med...-Parteispenden_aus_der_Chemieindustrie_1_.pdf
und ist vermutlich im Moment traurig, weil sie niemand adoptieren will, nicht mal für den Ramschpreis von 4€uronen im Monat
http://www.adoptier-deinen-abgeordneten.de/node/1616

Aua aua... |uhoh:
Ok, FDP, man konnte viel Murks erwarten, aber die ist ja selbst für den Verein eine Vollgurke!

Sie wäre aber ein würdiger Vertreter von Deutschlands größtem Naturschutzverein.
Nee, keine Verarsche, das ist der VDSF.

Wer findet noch bescheuertere Artikel von 
Frau H(öchst)-K(äuflich)?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Namen der Dame mal googelt und etwas hin und her sucht, mit weiteren Reizwörtern verknüpft, wird eigentlich schnell klar, warum sie sich nicht äußert:
> 
> Die hat keine Zeit für solch demokratischen Klimbim!
> 
> ...


 
Zu diesem Thema gibt es einen aus meiner Sicht sehr guten Beitrag im SH-Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page67

Zitat:
"Gerade deshalb ist diese fatale Personalentscheidung absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Frau H.K. ist für jeden anderen Naturschutzverband kein Gesprächspartner, den man in Naturschutzdingen ernst nimmt. Im Gegenteil, ihre ausgesprochene Nähe zu Agrarriesen und Gentechnikkonzernen, wie Monsanto machen sie für jeden Naturfreund zu einem roten Tuch. Selbst unserer Verbraucherministerin Ilse Aigner, die sonst eigentlich recht industriefreundlich eingestellt ist, sind Frau H.K.'s Vorstellungen von der Verbreitung genmanipulierter Pflanzen und Nahrungsmittel zu unkontrolliert...
... und Angeln gehört laut ihrer eigenen Internetseite nicht zu ihren Hobbies."

Da ziehe ich mir ja fast den Mohnert vor. Der Dame traue ich jedenfalls keinen Meter über den Weg. |uhoh:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer findet noch bescheuertere Artikel von
> Frau H(öchst)-K(äuflich)?


 
Die beste Seite hast Du übersehen. Ihre Homepage:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/

Da findet man z.B. folgende aufschlussreiche Aussage:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/gruene-gentechnik/

Zitat:
"Die Grüne Gentechnik ist eine effektive Züchtungsmethode. Die Sicherheit der Technik hat sich in Jahrzehnte langer Praxis und Risikoforschung erwiesen."

http://www.happach-kasan.de/nachwachsende-rohstoffe-wald/ 
Zitat:
"Als Bau- und Heizmaterial ist Holz zu einer nachhaltigen Alternative geworden. Dieser Trend wird sich in Zukunft noch verstärken. Wir wollen unsere Wälder gesund erhalten und weiterentwickeln, damit sie auch künftig den vielfältigen Anforderungen gerecht werden."

Jawoll, weitere Industrialisierung der Wälder.

Das sind nur Auszüge. Der Webauftritt ist sehr interessant ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Ich ergänze die Frage des Threads um die Frage "Wäre es ein Verlust?":

Das EU Parlament hat sich auf eine Reform der Fischereipolitik verständigt (was ich persönlich super finde). Jedoch vermisse ich in allen Artikeln zu diesem Thema unserer designierte Präsidentin Frau Dr.HK. Ist die Fischerei nicht ihr Schwerpunktthema? Viele Namen aus der Politik in S-H werden in diesem Artikel erwähnt, aber Frau Dr. nicht. Oder der VDSF? Oder der DAV? Mit einer Stimme in Europa sprechen? Ich glaube die sind nicht wichtig genug. Und in den Artikeln werde Namen erwähnt die man noch nie zuvor gehört hat |supergri.

Aber der DFV wird erwähnt! Ein Zeichen das der DAFV wirklich überflüssig ist?

Hier ein Artikel zum Thema:

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/artikel/eu-parlament-will-ueberfischung-stoppen-1.html


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich ergänze die Frage des Threads um die Frage "Wäre es ein Verlust?":
> 
> Das EU Parlament hat sich auf eine Reform der Fischereipolitik verständigt (was ich persönlich super finde). Jedoch vermisse ich in allen Artikeln zu diesem Thema unserer designierte Präsidentin Frau Dr.HK. Ist die Fischerei nicht ihr Schwerpunktthema? Viele Namen aus der Politik in S-H werden in diesem Artikel erwähnt, aber Frau Dr. nicht. Oder der VDSF? Oder der DAV? Mit einer Stimme in Europa sprechen? Ich glaube die sind nicht wichtig genug. Und in den Artikeln werde Namen erwähnt die man noch nie zuvor gehört hat |supergri.
> 
> ...



Muss jetzt jeder Hans und Kunz Erwähnung finden?
Bitte nicht kleinkariert werden.

Desweiteren gibt es den DAFV noch nicht. Also kann dieser nicht erwähnt werden.
#d

Da aber der VDSF und der DAV im DFV sind....sind unsere Interessen bzw. die des Herrn Mohnert wohl gehört worden.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Hallo,

Frau Dr. ist ja ansich auch nur eine von 34 Ausschussmitglieder in dem Bundestagsausschuss für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz und ansonsten Sprecherin einer U10% Partei.

Was sollte sie in solchen Berichten ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Muss jetzt jeder *Hans und Kunz* Erwähnung finden?


 
Gute Formulierung :q. Genau das wollte ich ausdrücken...Sie ist unwichtig in der Europapolitik und deshalb nicht - wie von den Befürwortern argumentiert - die "optimale Besetzung" für diese wichtige Position, weil sie über gute Konatkte in der Europapolitik verfügt. Wenn man nicht zu seinen persönlichen Schwerpuntthemen angehört wird, zu welchen Themen dann?


----------



## pro-release (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich ergänze die Frage des Threads um die Frage "Wäre es ein Verlust?":
> 
> Das EU Parlament hat sich auf eine Reform der Fischereipolitik verständigt (was ich persönlich super finde). Jedoch vermisse ich in allen Artikeln zu diesem Thema unserer designierte Präsidentin Frau Dr.HK. Ist die Fischerei nicht ihr Schwerpunktthema? Viele Namen aus der Politik in S-H werden in diesem Artikel erwähnt, aber Frau Dr. nicht. Oder der VDSF? Oder der DAV? Mit einer Stimme in Europa sprechen? Ich glaube die sind nicht wichtig genug. Und in den Artikeln werde Namen erwähnt die man noch nie zuvor gehört hat |supergri.
> 
> ...



Worauf ich schon bereits mehrfach hingewiesen habe: Der DFV ist Sprachrohr der Deutschen wenns um die wirtschaftliche Berufsfischerei geht. Das sind 2 paar Stiefel. Da die Angelverbände jedoch stark dort vertreten sind und mittlerweile ein Übergewicht dort bilden, kann man über den DFV auf dieses Thema zum Glück auch Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Das ist falsch, der DFV ist auch satzungsgemäß genauso für die Angler mit da.

Die Mitgliedschaft der anglerfeindlichen Verbände VDSF/DAFV hindert den Verband da eher daran, etwas für Angler zu tun, als dass es das befördern würde.

Und wenn ich mir die Trümmertruppen von VDSF/DAFV und DAV anschaue und was die verbrechen, ist jede Alternative herzlich willkommen.............

Davon ab ist der DFV hier nicht das Thema..

Sondern ein FDP-Mitgöied als designierte Präsidentin, die von Anglern und Angeln keine Ahnung hat, die Kommunikationsverweigerung betreibt, auf Gentechnik steht und der Agrarindustrielobby positiv gegenüber, die mit unsere Gewässer bedroht.

Wers braucht - VDSF/DAFV und DAV anscheinend.

Angler sicher nicht...............


----------



## pro-release (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Steht zwar in der Satzung, ist aber faktisch nicht der Fall. Hast du irgendwann mal was vom DFV gehört/gelesen was er in Richtung Angler positives oder negatives unternommen hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Ich bin sogar mit dem Präsidenten in regelmäßigen Gesprächen..


----------



## Wegberger (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Hallo Thomas,

halb OT:
Hattest du nicht vor zwei Wochen einen Fragenkatalog an die Partei von Frau Dr. geschickt ?
Haben die sich schon gemeldet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Nein, ich habe noch nichts an die FDP geschickt.

Nur nachgefragt, ob die im Gegensatz zu ihrem kommunikationsverweigernden Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan unsere Fragen beantworten würden.

Was sowohl von der Bundespartei wie von der Fraktion im Landtag von SH bestätigt wurde nach sehr angenehmen Gesprächen.

Da gings nicht um die Kandidatur ihrer Kommunikationsverweigererin, sondern darum, ob das FDP-Linie ist und ich daher unsere Fragen z. B . zur Bundestagswahl oder zu allgemein angelpolitischen Fragen gar nicht erst schicken muss.

Nah Kiel wurde ich auch persönlich eingeladen, das Thomas-Dehler-Haus hat schriftlich die Beantwortung der Fragen zugesagt.


----------



## smithie (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwann mal was vom DFV gehört/gelesen was er in Richtung Angler positives oder negatives unternommen hat?


Habe gerade mal das Pressearchiv des VDSF durchwühlt (geht bis 2002 zurück).
Errungenschaften für die Anglerei konnte ich dort auch nicht finden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Mal ganz grundsätzlich und ohne Politik.

Wenn sich jemand für ein Amt zur Verfügung stellt, ist es mit einer Kandidatur untrennbar verbunden, sich denjenigen, deren Interessen die/derjenige als oberste Institution vertreten soll, in angemessener und ausreichender Form vorzustellen.

Tut der/diejenige das nicht, lässt das nur zwei Schlüsse zu:

1.) Der/diejenige hat nicht das geringste Interesse daran, sein/ihr Amt auszufüllen, sondern will sich damit nur ein weiteres, glänzendes Federchen ins Fell stecken.

2.) Der/diejenige ist nur ein überredetes Vorzeigepüppchen dem gesagt wurde, " wenn Du kandidierst, wirst Du auch gewählt".

Und auch die Kombination von beidem ist denkbar.

Solche Typen/Typinnen braucht kein Mensch, schon gar nicht wir Angler. Das ist ganz einfach eine Frage des Anstandes und des Charakters. Beides ist augenscheinlich nicht in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Steht zwar in der Satzung, ist aber faktisch nicht der Fall. Hast du irgendwann mal was vom DFV gehört/gelesen was er in Richtung Angler positives oder negatives unternommen hat?



Nich mal vom VDSF. 
:vik:

Bzw. nur die schlechten Dinge.


----------



## pro-release (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Und warum sollte dann der DFV besser sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Wel die z. B. die Kommunikation nicht verweigern, mit allen Beteiligten (auch NDS) sprechen..

Statt diese dann nur zu verunglimpfen, wie das Mohnert, Brillowski, etc. tun.

Ohne jede Distanzierung seitens *ALLER* LV in VDSF/DAFV oder DAV , Markteins oder der designierten Präsidentin, der FDP-Politikerin Dr. Happach-Kasan (was hier auch das Thema des Threads ist!!) eben durch Duldung aktiv unterstützen.

Verbände, die solche Leute und Funktionäre dulden oder wählen, braucht kein Angler..........

Das ist JEDE!! Alternative besser............



> Solche Typen/Typinnen braucht kein Mensch, schon gar nicht wir Angler. Das ist ganz einfach eine Frage des Anstandes und des Charakters. Beides ist augenscheinlich nicht in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden.


Da kann ich Ralle nicht groß widersprechen.......


----------



## Sharpo (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wel die z. B. die Kommunikation nicht verweigern, mit allen Beteiligten (auch NDS) sprechen..
> 
> Statt diese dann nur zu verunglimpfen, wie das Mohnert, Brillowski, etc. tun.
> 
> ...



Korrekt, so ist es.


----------



## pro-release (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar mit dem Präsidenten in regelmäßigen Gesprächen..




Ok, dann frag ihn doch mal was er denn mal für Angler gemacht bzw. was er beim VDSF angeregt hat für Angler zu tun!


----------



## Wegberger (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Hallo,

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium_liste.html

schau mal, wieviele VDSF`ler und DAV`ler dort schon im Präsidium sitzen |kopfkrat|bigeyes
Wenn die dort nix auf die Reihe kriegen ... dann ist klar wieso die Fusion so abläuft....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ok, dann frag ihn doch mal was er denn mal für Angler gemacht bzw. was er beim VDSF angeregt hat für Angler zu tun!


Immer wieder diese Offtopic-Threadzerschiesser.
Darum gehts hier:


> *FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??​*Ein Kommentar
> 
> Bei den vielen Sitzungen und Treffen, die momentan stattfinden, muss man immer aufpassen, da nichts durcheinander zu bringen...
> 
> ...



Hier trotzdem Infos für Dich zum DFV-Präsi:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254805


----------



## smithie (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*

Thomas, vielleicht magst Du aus den Antworten zum Thema DFV / VDSF und deren Errungenschaften einen extra Thread machen.

Mich würde nämlich ehrlich und ganz neutral interessieren, was der VDSF und/oder der DAV konkret für die Angler in Deutschland geschafft hat.

@pro-release: wenn Du hier mehr weißt, als ich im VDSF Archiv nicht gefunden habe, bitte her damit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan: Geht sie von Bord??*



smithie schrieb:


> Mich würde nämlich ehrlich und ganz neutral interessieren, was der VDSF und/oder der DAV konkret für die Angler in Deutschland geschafft hat.
> 
> .


 
Dafür lohnt kein eigener Thread :q.


----------

